# اقتراحين فيهم واحد قديم



## Coptic Adel (23 فبراير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة لكل المنتدي*​ 
*اول اقتراح بطرحه اعتقد انه قديم لكن لسه ماتنفذش*​ 
*ياريت يكون فيه شات للمنتدي*​ 
*لكن لازم تكون عليه رقابة قوية من المشرفين*​ 
*والا ستكون فكرة تواجد الشات هي فكرة سيئة*​ 
*وتضييع وقت بدون استفادة حقيقية .*​ 
*------------------------------------------*​ 
*أما الأقتراح التاني وهو خاص بالمنتدي*​ 
*تغيير قالب البوست بت ليجاسي ليكون هناك حقول جديدة في معلومات العضو وان تمت الموافقة عليه سأشارك بقالب بوست ليجاسي خاص لمنتدي الكنيسة وسأعرضه بالصور وطريقة تركيبه .*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 فبراير 2009)

*20 مشاهدة ومفيـش رد  :hlp:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 فبراير 2009)

*خليهم 21 مشاهده

بالنسبه لأول اقتراح اللي هوه الشات

في شات هنا بس بيتفتح في الاعياد وبس

ولو عايز رايي بصراحه ياريت يتقفل علي طول

اما الاقتراح الثاني ده مليش حق اتكلم فيه

رووك بس اللي يقول ينفع ولا لا

اي خدمه وابقي سلملي علي الصول سميح

​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *خليهم 21 مشاهده​*
> 
> *بالنسبه لأول اقتراح اللي هوه الشات*
> 
> ...




*انا بطالب بـ شات تبشيري *

*وليس ترفيهي كما قد يعتقد البعض  :hlp:*

*والأقتراح التاني اتمني ان روك يدرسه*

* وهو خاص بالشكل الجمالي للمواضيع في المنتدي*

*اما الصول سميح للأسف مش هاقدر اسلملك عليه يا مايكل لأني واخد تأجيل 3 سنين وهايخلصوا أخر السنة دي 30:*​


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *سلام ونعمة لكل المنتدي*​
> 
> *اول اقتراح بطرحه اعتقد انه قديم لكن لسه ماتنفذش*​
> *ياريت يكون فيه شات للمنتدي*​
> ...


 

هناك شات خاص بالاعضاء المباركين فما فوق, وهو مخصص للمناسبات و الاعياد للتواصل و التهنئة

فكرة انشاء شات تبشيري يحتاج مراقبة و تواجد مستمر, و للاسف لانملك الكادر القادر على ادارة غرفة حوارية تبشيرية




> *------------------------------------------*
> 
> *أما الأقتراح التاني وهو خاص بالمنتدي*
> 
> ...



​
​انت تعرف ان زوار منتديات الكنيسة بالالاف المؤلفة, و هذا يعني اضافة اي خاصية جديدة للمنتدى ستعني زيادة الضغط على السيرفر و بالنتيجة احتمالية بطئ تصفح المنتدى و الموقع
لذلك نحن حريصين عى اضافة الاشياء المهمة فقط, اما الاشياء الاضافية (التي لا تؤثر على الزائر و العضو) مستبعديها حالياً للحفاظ على سرعة التصفح..​​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 فبراير 2009)

my rock قال:


> هناك شات خاص بالاعضاء المباركين فما فوق, وهو مخصص للمناسبات و الاعياد للتواصل و التهنئة
> 
> فكرة انشاء شات تبشيري يحتاج مراقبة و تواجد مستمر, و للاسف لانملك الكادر القادر على ادارة غرفة حوارية تبشيرية
> 
> ...


 
*أتمني ان يأتي اليوم *

*لكي تكون هناك غرفة حوارية لمنتدي الكنيسة مثل البالتوك *

*اما بالنسبة للطلب التاني** فأنت علي دراية كافية *

*بكفائة وسرعة السيرفر وتري ما يصلح وما لا يصلح*

*اشكرك اخي روك للأهتمام*​


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *أتمني ان يأتي اليوم *​
> 
> *لكي تكون هناك غرفة حوارية لمنتدي الكنيسة مثل البالتوك *​
> *اما بالنسبة للطلب التاني** فأنت علي دراية كافية *​
> ...


 
بالنسبة للغرف الحوارية, نصلي ان يحقق الرب مشيئته
اذا كانت مشيئته اننا في المستقبل نعمل غرفة حوارية على البالتالك او على المنتدى, فلتكن مشيئته


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 فبراير 2009)

My Rock قال:


> بالنسبة للغرف الحوارية, نصلي ان يحقق الرب مشيئته
> اذا كانت مشيئته اننا في المستقبل نعمل غرفة حوارية على البالتالك او على المنتدى, فلتكن مشيئته


 

*لتكن مشيـئتك يارب*

*لتكن إرادتك لا إرادتى *

*:ray::*​


----------

